# Newbie from Minny



## larrymicke (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been wanting to buy a smoker for a couple of years now. My neighbor has a Bradley and is always bragging about the food he smokes. I finally decided that now is the time. Cabelas has the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker on sale which I see as a sign to buy! I have heard good things about both the Bradley and Masterbuilt but I don't want to seem like a copycat so decided to go with the Masterbuilt. Hope to pick it up today or early tomorrow, get it home, set it up, season it, and throw on some spareribs and a chicken on Sunday.

Wish me luck!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum........and good luck!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard larrymicke, you have come to the right place! If you want to get a leg up on your neighbor, sign up for Jeff's free 5 day ecourse... it is jam packed full of information!

Good luck!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Larry! This is a great place to hang out if you're just getting started doing Q. The folks here are always ready to help out and there's a lot of knowledge and experience around here. Make yourself at home and look around. We're glad you joined us.

Oh... and make sure you season that smoker before you put meat in it. You don't want an residue from the factory making fumes to flavor your food.


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 7, 2007)

A hearty welcome from the south side of the metro area.











I also saw that smoker on sale.  seems to be a decent unit.  Good choice.

Later,

Bombo


----------



## cman95 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome.....this is THE place.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to smf Larrymicke. Tons of great info here and now you can have a mini compition with heighbor. Keep comin round.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 7, 2007)

Larry:

Welcome to the Forum.

You have made a couple of good choices.  The first was joining SMF.  The second was the Smoker.  Quite a popular unit.  Several members have that one and can help you if need be.  And, if you scroll down, you will see that there is a forum dedicated to electric Smokers.

If yo do have questions, just go to the appropriate forum and ask away.  You will have help in no time.

Once again, welcome to SMF.

Skip


----------



## dingle (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Larry! Enjoy the fun food and folks here.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Larry!


----------



## monstah (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another MES user. Glad to have you here!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 7, 2007)

larrymicke
Welcome to SMF from a fellow smoker to the west of you !!!
I just got done reading the Cabela's flyer and $149.99 is a heck of a good price; for an electric smoker the Masterbuilt is tough to beat at it's regular price.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. You're gonna have a great time smokin' away with your spare time (rib joke), and congrats on the choice of smoker too! Looking forward ro your Q Views whenever they come around.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Smf, I can just see you and your neighbor with electric fans blowing smoke at each other, post a picture of that


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 7, 2007)

welcome to smf. i lived in bloomington for a while-thats hardcore smoking up there right now.


----------



## richtee (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and don't tell your neighbor about this place right away. Wait for like spring, by when you'll be a freakin' pitmaster compared to him if ya hang around here  :{)


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## triple b (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from Canada!


----------



## rip (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site, you'll be one upping your neighbor in no time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Larry

Congrats on going for the new smoker! They must be good lots of folks here have them and make some good food! Don't foget to clean and season that thing before you smoke in it and do get yourself a good thermometer!


----------



## gramason (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## larrymicke (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!!  I have been checking out this site for a couple of weeks and appreciate the comments including those by the "legends"!

I picked up the smoker today and can't wait to get it seasoned tomorrow.  Plenty cold here so I will have to see how the outside temps will affect the inside temps.  I will be scrounging around the house to find a heavy blanket or sleeping bag my wife won't miss (good luck with that!).  Maybe that will help.

When I told my wife I bought the smoker she just shook her head.  Hopefully, after a mess of ribs she will be shaking her head up and down and not side to side!!!


----------



## kennymn (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF - When you start smoking I'll be able to see your smoke signals from where I live . Good luck and have fun !


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 8, 2007)

Larry, Welcome to the site.   This place has saved me a TON of trial and error time to get decent Q off the smoker due to all of the knowledge posted already and the generous folks here.

I also have (had now) a skeptical wife when buying my ECB and now she is a believer!


----------



## larrymicke (Dec 8, 2007)

Fired up the unit a couple of hours ago for two reasons: season the unit and see if it will hold the heat in 10 degree weather. Wrapped the unit in a sleeping bag and it has held steady at 225 for the past hour. Threw on some hickory chips and that smelled really good. I think I am going to go for the smoke tomorrow!


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Larry! This place rocks when it comes to friendly folk who like to share their smoking experiences.


----------

